# Where best to stay in Manila for a fun 2 months



## jonny123 (May 24, 2016)

Ive been living in Silom Bangkok, but fancy a change and want to rent a condo for two months this summer in Manila. Where is the best place for location, easy transpory links. near<Snip> parks etc. Basically what is the Manila equivalent of Silom/Sala Daeng?


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

jonny123 said:


> Ive been living in Silom Bangkok, but fancy a change and want to rent a condo for two months this summer in Manila. Where is the best place for location, easy transpory links. near<Snip> parks etc. Basically what is the Manila equivalent of Silom/Sala Daeng?


Looking at an online link to the areas in Thailand where you have been. The Philippines is a developing 3rd world country and as such, you would be very unlikely to find anything worth your time in Manila.
Angeles City and Subic Bay would be the only places I can think of that would have nightlife in a setting that might be considered somewhat safe. Still, great caution is advised.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

Jet Lag said:


> Angeles City and Subic Bay would be the only places I can think of that would have nightlife in a setting that might be considered somewhat safe. Still, great caution is advised.


There are quite a few night spots in Manila, and pretty safe, and they of course cost an arm and a length, in Philippine money (still may be cheaper vs other countries) 

A copy paste of some of 'em  

The Best Clubs and Lounges in Manila (updated May 2016)

Valkyrie, Bonifacio Global City
Address: The Palace, Corner 9th Avenue and 36th Street

Revel, Bonifacio Global City
Address: The Palace, Corner 9th Avenue and 36th Street

Chaos, City of Dreams (Parañaque)
Address: Upper Ground Floor, City Of Dreams Manila, Roxas Boulevard, Parañaque, Metro Manila

The Pool Club at the Palace, Bonifacio Global City
Address: The Palace, Corner 9th Avenue and 36th Street

Time, Makati
Address: Club Time, 7840, Makati Avenue (across the road from A-Venue), Makati

Prive, Bonifacio Global City Note: Now under new Management
Address: Privé Luxury Club, Unit C, The Fort Strip (Fort Entertainment Complex), The Fort, BGC, Taguig

House Manila, Resorts World
Remington Hotel Basement, Ground Floor, Remington Hotel Newport Blvd. Newport City

Pangaea, City of Dreams (Parañaque) CURRENTLY ONLY OPEN ON THURSDAYS!
Address: Upper Ground Floor, City Of Dreams Manila, Roxas Boulevard, Parañaque, Metro Manila

Jardin Garden Club, Resorts World
Remington Hotel Lobby, Ground Floor, Remington Hotel Newport Blvd. Newport City

Paradis (previously Palladium), Makati
Address: Paradis Club, New World Hotel, Esperanza Street (Greenbelt 3) corner Makati Avenue, Ayala Center, Makati City

Royal, Makati
5345 General Luna St. Makati City

Black Market, Makati
Address: Warehouse 5, La Fuerza Plaza, 2241 Don Chino Roces Avenue (Pasong Tamo) (corner Sabio), Makati

Haze, Bonifacio Global City
Address: The Fort Strip (Fort Entertainment Complex), BGC, Taguig

EXcess, Quezon City
Address: EXcess Superclub, Timog Avenue (opposite of Music Bank close to Boy Scout Circle), Quezon City

Prime Upscale Club, Quezon City
Address: Tomas Morato Avenue corner Timog Avenue, Quezon City


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

As Jet Lag pointed out...you need to remain vigilant and cautious when visiting areas that specialize in night life here in Manila...particularly when the bars and clubs are tightly concentrated into a small area! I live here in Manila and there are only two main areas to avoid for night life where it is concentrated into a very small area and both areas are filled with visiting foreigners and both areas are filled with thieves, prostitutes and con artists!

One area in located on EDSA, (near the Mall of Asia), in a single building called the EDSA Entertainment Plaza...maybe ten or twelve bars and night clubs are located in this one building that opens around 6:00pm. Fights and trouble nightly...

The other area is in Makati and located on P. Burgos Street...two city blocks lined with bars that start getting busy around 8:00 or 9:00pm, know here as rip-off alley...abundant with very talented pick pockets!

Every day there are stories in the newspaper and on TV about trouble in these two areas. Meet a nice girl, get married and avoid these two areas...

However...with that being said, now that there will be a new President here...who claims that he will begin clamping down on venues like these listed above...it is questionable how long they might remain open. Even the BILLIONS being poured into the new casino areas in Paranaque City and Pasay City in Metro Manila have been targeted for shut down.

The old image of the Philippines as an Adult Playground may have seen its last days! And the new President Elect even claims that Karaoke businesses will be REQUIRED to close their doors every night before 10:00pm! And Karaoke is the Philippines favorite past time!!!

The new President Elect does not back down from anyone, any country or any business as was seen this past week when he openly defied the Catholic Church and the US Ambassador in two separate incidents...

Enjoy your visit here in the Philippines but be careful out there...


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

Cebu Citizen said:


> One area in located on EDSA, (near the Mall of Asia), in a single building called the EDSA Entertainment Plaza...maybe ten or twelve bars and night clubs are located in this one building that opens around 6:00pm. Fights and trouble nightly...
> 
> The other area is in Makati and located on P. Burgos Street...two city blocks lined with bars that start getting busy around 8:00 or 9:00pm, know here as rip-off alley...abundant with very talented pick pockets!
> 
> ...


I don't know which newspaper you read, but the new president is a known pro foreign investment guy. Of course, his Red buddies insist otherwise, but if you watched his CNN Town hall interview, you will know, he wants Foreign investors, as he sees the benefit of local employment growing, vs the oligarchs practising very discriminatory hiring practices and all, even though the pseudo commies claim Duterte's plans to remove contractualisation will lead to jobless rate increasing etc.

And for that matter, quite a few foreigners have been running bars in Davao. And they reported no problem. 

I would love to know where Duterte said he will shut down the casinos. He wants to keep them, though decentralise Manila, so any new development goes far from Manila than make Manila more congested.

Even though his vision is clear, the likes of San Miguel Don't give up, with their proposal for a New Manila Airport, located, in Manila Of course.


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

simonsays said:


> I don't know which newspaper you read, but the new president is a known pro foreign investment guy. Of course, his Red buddies insist otherwise, but if you watched his CNN Town hall interview, you will know, he wants Foreign investors, as he sees the benefit of local employment growing, vs the oligarchs practising very discriminatory hiring practices and all, even though the pseudo commies claim Duterte's plans to remove contractualisation will lead to jobless rate increasing etc.
> 
> And for that matter, quite a few foreigners have been running bars in Davao. And they reported no problem.
> 
> ...




PLEASE go back and re-read my post... I never said in my post that Duterte did not like foreigners or foreign investment...nor does my post say that Duterte is planning on shutting down the casino's...

I simply stated that he has been quoted as saying he is planning on stopping the late night venues from operating into the early morning hours, (to reduce crime). He specifically said that these types of businesses need to close by 10pm. Whether that actually happens or not remains to be seen...but that is what he said.

The comment about the Casino area was on CNN and was not specifically made by the President Elect. It was a general topic of conversation between several of the presidential candidates, (including Duterte)...it was believed that the casino area near Manila Bay has already drawn a large number of professional pick pockets, con artists, scammers and prostitutes and as the other casinos complete construction, the number of people involved in organized criminal activity is expected to rise significantly. My comment did not say the casinos are being shut down...just targeted for shut down as a potential future problem area for rising crime in the Philippines.

Duterte is certainly very popular for what he has done in cleaning up crime in and around Davao...and many people think that he can do that for the entire country, which is why he won by such a large margin. Though some critics are concerned with "how" his policies are being enforced.

I apologize for any mis-understanding in my original post...


----------



## iamjoanni (Jun 14, 2016)

If you are looking for a place with lots of malls, night life and business district, I would suggest Makati. It is the one which has easy access to the train (Mrt Ayala Station) and lots of jeepneys and Taxis.

If you prefer less crowded, more high end night clubs, then BGC is the place to go. Its an upcoming business district so there are still a lot of construction going on in the area, but majority of the famous night clubs are in the area.


----------

